# Is it normal for a Vizsla drool



## Marty

Hi There,

I've gone through this site trying to find if this is normal or not, but have not read anywhere in this forum weather this in normal or not.
Out dog Tanner is sixteen months old and started drooling about a year ago, and continues to drool all the time. He eats and drinks normally
and bowels seem fine. Mind you when he drinks he makes a **** of a mess with drool in water(lots of flem).

Sometime he start to weez like he can't catch his breath. We've taken him to the vet and he cannot find anything wrong with him. But myself there is something
just not right. He always shakes his head and drool flying everywhere. When making food he is not allowed in the kitchen or when we are eating he has to be put in his crate for fear that he might shake his head and flem is everywhere.

So is there anybody out there that can say, "YES" or "NO" this is normal for a Vizsla to do?

Regards
Marty


----------



## R E McCraith

M - the answer is Yes - try free feeding 4 a few weeks if you have 1 mutt - PIKE starts 2 drool if close 2 a drive thru that gives treats - a V that is well run - will V always looking 4 the next meal - PIKE @ 6yrs - comes back with runny eyes after he eats - just depends on your PUP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

Drooling around food is normal, and mine will have drool hanging from their mouth if they are waiting for something good to eat. But they don't constantly drool, or have a water bowl full of it. I would look into Polymyositis just to be on the safe side.


> Sometime he start to weez like he can't catch his breath


Look up a reverse sneezing video on the web, and see if this is what your seeing him do.


----------



## Ksana

I would ask a vet to rule out polymyositis. Especially if you notice any muscle weakness. However, it is normal for a V. to drool when she is excited or is anticipating food or treats.


----------



## mlg1900

I dont every really notice my girl drooling in the house or with meals. The only times I have ever seen it is when she is running / playing hard with another dog. Then she comes back sort of foaming at the mouth or with a string of it over her face.


----------



## Marty

Thanks everybody for your suggestions.
I've wondered about polymyositis, but not notice any muscle weakness. We did mention this to the vet and does not think that is what could be causing the drooling. He says that Tanner looks good and healthy.
Could it be that we have a drooling Vizsla? I hope not, but not much we can do at this point, I don't think.

Regards
Marty


----------



## Ozkar

Sounds like pup should be out hunting. They salivate to enhance their sense of smell............you might have a good one.


----------



## Marty

Well that could be good news I guess. I did not know that about salivate to enhance their sense of smell.


----------



## Ksana

Ozkar said:


> Sounds like pup should be out hunting. They salivate to enhance their sense of smell............you might have a good one.


Thanks, I failed to mentioned it. My V. rarely salivates for a treat or food, but I have observed the extreme salivation in the field. I can say that my V. as a puppy was drooling a lot (occasionally foaming) as soon as he was in open spaces and running. So I spent a lot of time researching this topic, to rule out polymyositis.

It would be interesting to see a correlation between this observation in puppies and their hunting performance later in life. Although, I am not hunting him (yet?), his recent performance at tests (NAVHDA, VHDF, and CKC) has been excellent. He was able to find a bird and point it even during poor weather conditions (e.g., extreme heat, pouring rain). He is now at his juvenile age, and I can see that after being introduced to a bird retrieving, he has figured it all out for himself and has stopped his extreme salivating. If this theory is correct, the exposure of a puppy with the increased salivation once in the field to birds and the retrieving game, may help.


----------



## Ozkar

Ozkar was a field Drooler and now Astro is too. The worst is when the hanger which almost touches the ground, flips around their muzzle........ Or worse........ Flips around the muzzle of my Ruger M77!! 

As we get closer to a game animal in the bush, Astro's drooling increases as he ground and wind scents to isolate the direction. But Vizslas are no dills.... They soon work out sticking their snout in your crutch wipes their faces clean........ :-[


----------



## Marty

Yes that's what Tanner does also, he will stick his snout in your crutch and wipe their face clean when your petting him.
I have expensive stereo equipment and for a time I had blankets over my speakers. But I gave up on that and just clean the flem off :-\ The worst part is when he shakes his head and drool goes everywhere. When friends or family are over this can be quite embarrassing :-[ 
So we have drool towels in every room.


Regard
Marty


----------



## HelenMcg1

Ozkar said:


> Sounds like pup should be out hunting. They salivate to enhance their sense of smell............you might have a good one.


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa salivates a lot off lead when searching/sniffing about, otherwise the only time I have ever seen him do it was once when I was eating a yoghurt in front of him


----------

